# Sad, Sad Day!! Tragic Even!!!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lil' Brown Smoke Shop just updated their website... And they no longer carry Prince Albert or Carter Hall... Not sure what other blends they dropped. I might cry!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

At the bottom of the Home Page it says that it's a temporary problem..... I surely hope so.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I heard Middelton's was contracting out their production to Samuel Gawith. It might be awhile. 





oke::chk


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Says it's a problem with the Altria company. They own John Middleton's.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

AIIEE!!! Danger, Bwana! SIMBA, BWANA!! Thick as grass on ground, many as leaves in tree, Bwana! Bring thunderstick!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Doesnt every drugstore in the country carry that heathen brand? If not there is always Mixture 79!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Doesnt every drugstore in the country carry that heathen brand? If not there is always Mixture 79!


Well, yeah, but some states, viz NY, put the price a bit higher than Royal Yacht.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Costco carries it as well if you can't get it online. I picked it up for $26 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I must have the worst stores ever! I've never been in walgreens, but I've never seen any pipe tobacco at costco, walmart doesn't have any, CVS only has captain black, rite aid has borkum riff (tastes like a cheap captain black. one bowl,never again). I've never even tried PA or carter hall...or sir walter raleigh. I can only get bulk smoke shop blends (pretty mediocre) and have one small shop that has a couple PS blends but no flakes. I asked them about 5 months ago if they could get some LNF as I've never tried it but like VaPers and they said sure and took my number but I've never heard back from them and they're almost always closed it seems.

I'm gonna have to go cross country in the search for decent drug store brands.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Same here. My local Sams club doesn't carry pipe tobacco. CVS and Walgreens carries CB, Borkum Riff, Sail(?) and/or "Top Quality" brand. I found one Walmart in Florida that had two little packs of PA. I'll be visiting the local tobacconist (looking for drug store tobacco!!!) and a Rite Aid later today... Wish me luck.

And if you can find PA packs for less than $3 please buy some and send them my way, I'll pay you for the trouble.  The pack I bought in Florida was over $6.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

Good luck to you indeed! Let me know how it goes! My only luck at rite aid has been a zippo for $12 and some decent cheap ice cream, but their employees are awful! I avoid shopping there just for that! And I believe they have the "Top quality" stuff too, but I've always heard that stuff was pretty awful.

Can't wait to hear the news from the home front (or is it have the news brought back to the home front?). Maybe we should petition these stores to get better tobacco?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Not sure what the angst is all about for you other guys. (I think Dale's problem is he hangs out in that store because of the naked lady pipe smoker who works behind the counter. The PA is just an excuse. Maybe I'm mistaken...) With the price of gasoline and your time, it seems a lot cheaper to buy stuff online in general, especially if you order enough per hit to get free shipping.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Not sure what the angst is all about for you other guys. (I think Dale's problem is he hangs out in that store because of the naked lady pipe smoker who works behind the counter. The PA is just an excuse. Maybe I'm mistaken...) With the price of gasoline and your time, it seems a lot cheaper to buy stuff online in general, especially if you order enough per hit to get free shipping.


I've never been one for online shopping in general. I much prefer giving my business to small stores that really need it, even if it is a bit more expensive.

Also, there's nothing quite like feeling the pipe in your hand before you buy it, or opening a big glass jar and taking a big whiff of the tobacco before you ask for a half pound of it. That's just me though. Plus with the tiny size of my pocketbook, hitting that free shipping bar is a lot harder than for some of you loaded folks :boohoo:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

KBibbs said:


> Plus with the tiny size of my pocketbook, hitting that free shipping bar is a lot harder than for some of you loaded folks :boohoo:


Yeah, I realize it's not so easy sometimes. But to actually see and touch a pipe I'd be buying I have a 3 hour round trip drive to Syracuse, and if one amortizes the car expenses at an unrealistically low 50c per mile (gas, tires, oil change, water pump, ad infinitum), that's about $50 right there. And tobacco purchases at a local store in NY!? No a chance, even if the store was across the street.

In any case, buying a little extra in advance can actually save you money, so that if you cough up $100 now, it might save you maybe $10 or $20 in the long run. I used to smoke cigarettes (still smoke a few here and there, but for the most part I don't any more), and it always amazes me that people buy cigarettes by the pack. It seems that people buy two packs at the quick store and for the price of four there at that price they could get a carton! Always thought that was really bizarre.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I can understand that. I live about an hour from a B&M myself, so I can appreciate the effort it can take to actually go pick the stuff up and endure the extra $20 spent on gas and food, trying to make it worth the effort of going in the first place. 

I've also had nothing but good luck with online retailers, which is much more than I can say about pretty much any tobacconist around here. 

I guess I can lean on either side, and I'd rather play the devil's advocate than chose one side or the other. However, given the opportunity, I would like to be able to pick up decent cheap pipe tobacco at the drug store if I could.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

All is not lost. The world is not coming to an end (Maybe not today). I have faith that you can find PA or Carter Hall at your local Walgreens or CVS.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Says it's a problem with the Altria company. They own John Middleton's.


There has been no broad internal communication from JMC or Altria regarding Washington or interstate shipments. Can't find the problem anywhere else. I'm betting it's the retailer having a contract dispute with his rep.


----------

